# Best Bang For The Buck



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Setting up my daughters 20 long and I'm looking for a good, well priced filter.

I'm looking at either a Eheim Liberty either 150 or 200, or a Marineland Penguin 150 or 200.

I've been real happy with all the Marineland Emp 400's I've ran, but thats all I've ran from them. And of coarse, I've been more then happy with my Eheim canisters....all thats great, but can they make a good Hang on?

I'm staying away from AC's.

Any thoughts on those two or anything else to add would be appreciated.

Forgot to add, I'd like to go on the strong side of filtration...while this tank is only going to stock a dozen or so Columbian Blue and Red Tetras and maybe a small catfish, There is a possibilty of those being swapped for a whimple.

Thanks.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it may of been bioteach that i heard good things about the ehim liberty from. Like other eheims it has lower flow but suposedly does a great job. There isnt really much to penguin filtration, but you can get refillable cartriges

I have a penguin i think 150 and it does a good job though it has a bit of a grindign noise after using it for a while. Can't comment on the liberty, but my eheim 2217 cannister is still solid and very quiet


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

For a small powerfilter I would probably go with the AC70. They are a very simple design and really hold a syphon well for water changes.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Do you only want a HOB filter?

I've had success with Penn Plex Cascade canister filters...they're low cost and do the job


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

While I have no problems with biowheels, I'm not as big of fan of the Penguin line because they lack a spraybar. The new models are better than the old, but the wheels will still stop if you don't stay on top of filter maintenance. If you go that route, get an Emp 280.

I've used the Eheim Liberty series and they are dead quiet and have adjustable flow. If it is in a bedroom, they are the way to go if you don't want to get a small canister.

The 200 can be configured many ways depending on how you want to set it up since they have 2 compartments with 3 slots. I've run it with a big sponge for bio (takes up last 2 slots) on either side with a carbon insert for mechanical (1st slot) and been happy. I've also ran them with the big sponge inserts in the first 2 slots on either side for mechanical/bio and the little sponge inserts in the 3rd slot for bio. You could also set them up to run with filter bags of loose media if you so desire or really any combination of filtration to suit your needs. The big sponge frames could also be retrofitted with sponges of your choosing if you prefer a different type or porosity. You can also use an Eheim prefilter sponge on the intake and get extension tubes if you need them (extensions not needed for a 20g long).


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Emp 280, I run it on my 65g by itself and it works great


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Think I'll be going with the Eheim Liberty. Read quite a bit of it being extremely quiet and this tank is going in my daughters bedroom.

PT - 
I take it you recommend going with the 200 because of the amount of media being doubled?
And I'm assuming the filter comes with media in the box? The only reason I ask is thats pretty damn cheap for an Eheim....

If anybody else has any thing else they would like to add, please do so!

Thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> Think I'll be going with the Eheim Liberty. Read quite a bit of it being extremely quiet and this tank is going in my daughters bedroom.
> 
> PT -
> I take it you recommend going with the 200 because of the amount of media being doubled?
> ...


Definitely go with the 200. I believe it comes with 2 big sponges (blue) and 2 carbon cartridges. If you don't want to have to worry about replacing carbon cartridges every few weeks, order some of the smaller sponges (green) and you can run them in the 3rd slots and use the big ones as mech/bio. BigAls usually carries the different sponges and carbon cartridges.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

whats the media capacity on an eheim liberty? Is it just like 2 pads oris there room for more? What bio media methods does it have? This filter has pleated cartriges right?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> whats the media capacity on an eheim liberty? Is it just like 2 pads oris there room for more? What bio media methods does it have? This filter has pleated cartriges right?


There are six total slots in the 200. The carbon cartridges are pleated and take up one slot. Single sponges for bio take up one spot. Double sponges for bio and or mech take up 2 slots. I would have to take some measurements to calculate the possible volume, but I'm pretty sure it would come out to a liter or more depending on if you use cartridges or loose media. It is a very open design which makes it real easy to put in filter bags or custom fit sponges.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Although I agree that sponges for mech. filtration house BB, are they not inferior to biomedia like biomax or the ehiem stuff?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Soul Assassin said:


> Although I agree that sponges for mech. filtration house BB, are they not inferior to biomedia like biomax or the ehiem stuff?


You can still use a filter bag of your favorite biomedia as I stated earlier...sponges are for convenience, you don't have to use them as recommended by Eheim. If that is what you are worried about, I would run the carbon cartridges in the 1st slots and a big bag full of EhfiSubstrat Pro behind them. You could also use the big sponges and a smaller bag behind them, or configure one side one way, and the other another way. The biosponges are almost a necessity in the 100 though as you only have 2 slots...unless you run a prefilter sponge and fill it with a bag of media!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Soul Assassin said:


> Although I agree that sponges for mech. filtration house BB, are they not inferior to biomedia like biomax or the ehiem stuff?


Sponges are good for bb but can trap a ton of waste and become a nitrate factory, There good if you requently change them out though


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks mods good input, I didn't know about the nitrates gathering in the sponges but I only run a bio-media modified Emp 280 on my 65g so I dont have that problem (I rinse my 50 micron pad in tap water every week and my nitrates are at 10 b4 a water change).


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I think it may of been bioteach that i heard good things about the ehim liberty from. Like other eheims it has lower flow but suposedly does a great job. There isnt really much to penguin filtration, but you can get refillable cartriges
> 
> I have a penguin i think 150 and it does a good job though it has a bit of a grindign noise after using it for a while. Can't comment on the liberty, but my eheim 2217 cannister is still solid and very quiet


I have used the larger penguin filters in the past. One thing i did was cut a fluval 405 sponge in half and put some bio balls or something in a filter bag in there with it. Worked pretty good. Cheaper then cartidges too.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

may i ask why staying away from acs.i cant speak for other filters but i have 2 ac 110s working and 2 ac 70s working and im absolutly satified in there working capabilities.i have yet had a problem with them.i got the 110s for 60 and the 70s for 40 out the door.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

banshee42096 said:


> may i ask why staying away from acs.i cant speak for other filters but i have 2 ac 110s working and 2 ac 70s working and im absolutly satified in there working capabilities.i have yet had a problem with them.i got the 110s for 60 and the 70s for 40 out the door.


who said AC are bad?

edit: nevermind, dont know


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I personally have not had good experiences with AquaClear filters. Two AC110's went to hell on me. One after less then a year of use with a burned up motor and one gave me issues after only a few months with terrible impellar problems. Even after replacing the impellar, I wasn't able to quiet it down. 
I contacted customer service and was not happy at all with how they backed their product.

I understand that there are quite a few happy hobbyists using them but I won't be one of them. Too expensive for me to take the chance a third time.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive found ac are solid filters however after prolonged use their motor makes a grinding noise though most filters will do this.


----------

